# Kartenpunkte



## Kaszandra (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo ihr lieben.

Kann bitte wer mal erklären wie ich die Locs ingame mit denen der Karte abgleiche? also wie ich die Locs übernehmen kann? Denn die die es mir anzeigt passen ja mal hinten und vorn nicht.

Also nochmal langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb ;loc ingame ein ... es zeigt mir locs an ... ich übernehm sie in die Karte ... und sie sind schrott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Sylvia


----------



## Varnamys (14. Juni 2007)

Kaszandra schrieb:


> Hallo ihr lieben.
> 
> Kann bitte wer mal erklären wie ich die Locs ingame mit denen der Karte abgleiche? also wie ich die Locs übernehmen kann? Denn die die es mir anzeigt passen ja mal hinten und vorn nicht.
> 
> ...


Schau dazu bitte mal hier in meinen Thread. http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=11143
Das sind zur Zeit noch zwei unterschiedliche Systeme.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

